# Golden(rod) honey



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Out west we have a very similar fall honey obtained from Rabbit Brush. Once the honey granulates, it looses the smell. Goldenrod may do the same.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you sure its Goldenrod? Goldenrod is my primary honey crop and I love the smell of it. My kids even remark how good the hives smell when they walk down wind of them. I have a loyal customer base that love my honey. I guess everybody has different tastes, or smells.

ut


----------

